# Grim Wally Szczerbiak Knee Update



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

via Gary Tanguay through CelticsBlog




> *Gary Tanguay:*





> “I don’t think Wally’s knees are going to be healthy enough for him to be that guy (Pierce’s sidekick). I do know there have been some questions about Bone on Bone and that’s a problem and I don’t know if Wally’s knees can take an entire season.”




Ricky Davis.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Great. Seems like a Celtics trend of trading for guys whos knees break down right after we get them. (Raef)


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

another brilliant move by danny...ill give him his credit with his drafts but his trading has been terrible...he better get this guy out of here before the season starts


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> another brilliant move by danny...ill give him his credit with his drafts but his trading has been terrible...he better get this guy out of here before the season starts


Minnesota needed two years to find someone to take Szczerbiak and they had to take Blount.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

This is a sad situation, since Szczerbiak is actually not a bad player when healthy. He's unquestionably one of the top-notch shooters in the league, both midrange and long-range.

This bone-on-bone talk sounds all too much like what was heard with Jamal Mashburn a couple years ago, meaning that I doubt Wally gets any better - did his knee get that bad overnight? I haven't heard anything about his knee until last season.

That contract was an albatross even when he could play 82 games, so I don't see him getting traded. The Wolves were literally trying to trade him ever since they signed him to it. If the Celtics can ride it out, they'll at least have a $13 million bargaining chip for the future.


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

More time for Gerald Green i suppose.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Rawse said:


> This is a sad situation, since Szczerbiak is actually not a bad player when healthy. He's unquestionably one of the top-notch shooters in the league, both midrange and long-range.
> 
> This bone-on-bone talk sounds all too much like what was heard with Jamal Mashburn a couple years ago, meaning that I doubt Wally gets any better - did his knee get that bad overnight? I haven't heard anything about his knee until last season.
> 
> That contract was an albatross even when he could play 82 games, so I don't see him getting traded. The Wolves were literally trying to trade him ever since they signed him to it. If the Celtics can ride it out, they'll at least have a $13 million bargaining chip for the future.


It's the knee that he had surgically reconstructed at Miami, so it's been degenerating over the years. As usual the Celtics knew this at the time of the trade when they saw the X-rays and MRI, but foolishly went ahead with the deal. The same thing happened in regards the first Walker trade. The final act on that trade finally rung and Boston was forced to give away Rudy Gay or Brandon Roy (depending on which they chose) to escape the last year of the ginormous Lafrentz deal. Given Raef's piss poor play last year you would think they'd learned their lesson. Is it 2014 yet?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Man, that's a shame. And yes, trading him won't be easy, I was saying all along that nobody would take him unless he went with Garnett becuase of his salary. As Prem said, it wasn't easy for Minnesota to trade him. When healthy, he is, in fact, an effective sidekick to Pierce (although at cost). Unfortunately, it doesn't sound like this will be the case. Surprising that they went through on the deal despite the knowledge of Wally's knee situation.

Unfortunately for Szczerbiak (one of my favorite players), Celtic fans are going to hate him not for his play, but because of his monster contract and his injuries (both of which Danny Ainge knew about before the trade)...well, except EH, because I know you just don't like the guy or his game.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I hate players that ***** and moan about "their role" and play clubhouse laywer when their team is contending for a title. So, yes, I put him in the same category as the rest of the malingerers.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Granted, his attitude problems in Minnesota were, at times...ridiculous. Luckily, he hasn't brought any of that baggage with him to Boston (as evidenced by testimonials from guys like Pierce, West, Rivers...)


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, yeah, because here he got to be a star on a losing team, which seems to be his goal in life. :bsmile:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Is there a Gary Tanguay I don't know about?

Not that I'm saying he's lying or anything, but this guy is not even a basketball analysts, so why is he playing Doctor?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, he does work for the team (more or less), so he's in the know (even if that still leaves him in the dark). In this case, though, Szczerbiak admitted that this was the case (i.e. there was no cartilage in the knee) shortly after the trade.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Well, yeah, because here he got to be a star on a losing team, which seems to be his goal in life.


Hey, as long as he behaves himself and is well-liked by those on the team, I don't care what his motivation for it is.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Put me in the "I'd rather have a winning team" category. :bsmile:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Put me in it, too, but until that happens (which could be awhile), I'm going to be content with Wally Szczerbiak getting rave reviews for his unselfishness and ball movement from teammates.


----------

